# AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)



## mR.ZylinDa (25. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich bin in Sachen angeln wirklich unerfahren und bin auch nicht im Besitz von irgendwelchen Angelutensilien#c. Demnach wollte ich hier unter erfahrenen Anglern mal fragen mit welcher Ausrüstung ich am besten zu Anfang (_um möglichst viel Interesse am Anfang zu erwecken_) an beginne und welche Zielfische Interessant oder für Anfänger gut wären;+. 

Dem Forum entnommen habe ich die Information, das es für verschiedene Fische verschiedenes an Zubehör erfordert! Allerdings würde ich gerne wissen mit welcher Ausrüstung ich am besten anfangen kann, bzw. auch ein tolles Erlebnis (_Eigenerfahrung_) haben kann.
Ich weiß das Wort "*allround*" ist hier nicht sehr beliebt aber vielleicht gibt es ja für Anfänger so ein kleines Setup mit dem ich relativ viel "*Standard-Fische*" beangeln kann.
Ich denke mal für den Anfang ist feines Gerät mit "*feinfühliger*" Bisserkennung ungeeignet. Also an euch; was könnt ihr so einem Anfänger empfehlen?

grüße Tobi


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

Generell solltest du dir Ruten mit einer Länge von 3 Meter bis 3,6 Meter zulegen,damit liegst im Schnitt immer richtig.Wurfgewicht richtet sich ja nach Angelart,wenn du aber nicht gerade in der Strömung der Elbe fischen willst,sollten bis 80 Gramm komplett ausreichend sein.

Schnurstärke 0,25er - 0,30er sollten dein bester Freund sein.Bei den Rollen ist es eine Sache für dich,du musst eine haben,die dir für deine Bedürfnisse ausreichend erscheint.

Ich würde dir glatt eine mit Freilauf empfehlen,weil man als Anfänger gerne jede spielerei durchgeht und du damit auch entspannte Selbsthak-Grundmontagen Fischen kannst ohne Dauerblickkontakt.

Kauf die paar Posen von 2gramm - 10 Gramm,paar Grundbleie,nehm dir ein wenig Lektüre vor und ran ans Wasser.

So viel TamTam wie viele mit ihren Angelkünsten darstellen wollen ist nicht nötig.Tackte dich erstmal auf dein Gewässer ein.Das erste Jahr ist Spannend,weil es viel am Wasser zu lernen gibt.


----------



## Gondoschir (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

Um ein paar Forellen auszudrillen ist ein 25er Seil etwas überdimensioniert. 18 bis 20 und gut.
Beim Aal sollte es schon im Bereich von 30 liegen. Bei der Freilaufrolle stimme ich zu.
Bei einer neuen Rolle ist in der Regel eine Ersatzspule dabei. Also sollte es mit 2 verschiedenen Schnurstärken kein Problem sein.
Eine halbwegs anständige Matchrute eignet sich auch hervorragend zum schleppen auf Forelle oder Barsch etc.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

ICh bin selber anfänger und fahre mit meiner 2, 70 Spinnrute mit 5ü bis 100gr wg und meiner 3,90 Feederrute (150 gr WG) ganz  gut. Mit der Spinnrute decke ich neben dem spinnfischen noch Grund und Posenangelei ab (Rolle mit zweiter spule ist hierbei eine tolle Sache um zwischen Geflecht und mono zu wechseln), und mit der feederrute feedere ich vor allem. Ich denke bis auf Stippen und kapitale Waller angeln habe ich alles abgedeckt und komme vom Rhein bei Niederkassel über die Fulda bis hin zu Tümpeln prima klar


----------



## Mikesch (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

Hallo Tobi,
der Tipp


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... ,nehm dir ein wenig Lektüre vor ...


ist "Gold wert".
Allerdings würde ich zu einem Buch aus Papier raten.
Z. B.:
Angelbuch für Anfänger von Armin Göllner
ISBN-10: 3800135817
ISBN-13: 978-3800135813

oder Ähnliche.


----------



## thanatos (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

Fange doch ganz einfach an, Kopfrute und lerne erstmal einen Fisch
in den Kescher zu bekommen,ist anspruchsvoller als die anderen 
Angelarten und wenn du es richtig machst nicht weniger als Fliegenfischen
-was die Konzentration betrifft .Wenn du unbedingt spinnen willst
1,80-2,10 m Rute mit maximal 30g Wg und dann natürlich Literatur
alles andere kommt dann von ganz allein.
Den Traum gleich beim ersten mal den richtigen Brocken zu fangen 
wer hatte den nicht-????????????????????????


----------



## wusel345 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

Moin Tobi,

meine Frage: wann hast du deinen Angelschein gemacht? Gibt es in deinem Bekannten- oder Freundeskreis noch etwaige Angler, denen du dich anschließen kannst? Wenn ja, dann tue es. Die können dir als Neuling mehr erklären wie die User des AB. Hier ist alles Theorie, am Wasser lernst du Praxis und siehst Gerätschaften in Aktion. 
Sprich Angler an, die du am Wasser triffst. Stelle dich als Neuling vor. So kommt man schnell ins Gespräch und kann daraus Nutzen ziehen, auch in der Gerätefrage. 

Das wären meine Vorschläge.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

Wie wusel345 geschrieben hat geh einfach mit erfahrenen Anglern mit! Die zeigen dir gute Stellen und auch die Praxis. Ich bin damals mit meinen Vater mitgegangen, okay das ist schon viele Jahre her aber da habe ich einiges gelernt und heute gehe ich oft mit einen Bekannten mit. Wenn du die möglichkeit nicht hast schau mal ob es einen Verein bei dir gibt oder frag einfach mal hier ;-)


----------



## mR.ZylinDa (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

So vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen und Tipps zum herangehen.
Ich werde mich mal umgucken nach erfahrenen Anglern für praxisnahe Hilfe. Den Fischereischein habe ich seit 2 Monaten.

Hätte da einen der so gut wie alles beangelt hat und sich nach 30 Jahren auf ein anderes Hobby konzentriert hat. Wenn ich den gewinne für ein paar Angelausflüge bin ich (praxistechnisch) gut gewappnet:m, aber das wird wohl recht schwer. Bücher sind so eine Sache, die stehen nach dem lesen herum, nehmen Platz weg, stauben zu und bleiben Fachlich ab dem Erscheinungsdatum stehen|gr:.
Ich denke das ich mit dem Hintergrundwissen hier ein bestimmtes Angelgeschäft hier in der Nähe aufsuche und mich nochmals persönlich beraten lasse. Ich tendiere zu einer günstigen Spinnkombo für Raubfische oder Posen, mit welcher ich auf jedem Fall das Handling einer Rute erlernen kann. Günstig soll sie sein, damit es keine kapitale Ausgabe war, falls dies nicht meine Bestimmung ist.
Fahre sehr wahrscheinlich nächste Woche nach Cuxhaven und könnte dort mein neues Gerät ausprobieren, werde mich aber hierzu nochmal im Forum informieren, wo sich dort die Spots befinden.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*



> Bücher sind so eine Sache, die stehen nach dem lesen herum, nehmen Platz weg, stauben zu und bleiben Fachlich ab dem Erscheinungsdatum stehen



Sag das nicht. Ich habe ein paar Angelbücher aus den frühen 90ern hier und die hatten mir inhaltlich wirklich was zu bieten. Denn bei allen modernen Entwicklungen gibt es Sachen, die eben auch aktuell bleiben. Vor 20,30 Jahren haben die Leute auch ihre Fische gefangen. Kann man manchmal schön sehen, wenn beim Spinnfischen alles mit Gummi loszieht und das, was am besten fängt dann doch der gute alte Blinker ist. Ich habe mal festgestellt, dass es beim Angeln an TEchniken und Methoden nur wenig gibt, das tatsächlich veraltet ist.


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

Mr. Zylinda, mache dir nicht all zu viel Hoffnung, in Cuxhaven kannst du nicht wirklich besonders effektiv fischen... wohne dort seit kurzem und bin sehr enttäuscht, was das Gewässerangebot betrifft.


----------



## mR.ZylinDa (10. August 2015)

*AW: AUF was, MIT was angeln. (Beginner)*

So, dann melde ich mich mal zurück und gebe ein paar Infos raus.

Also der Urlaub ging dann spontan nach Budjadingen und nicht Cuxhaven. Gekauft habe ich nichts vor dem Urlaub und konnte demnach auch nicht Vorort angeln.
Allerdings habe ich mir jetzt im Fachhandel etwas zugelegt. Nach langer Beratung wurde es eine Sänger Pro T Black Zander 2,85m 15-55g Rute und eine Daiwa Legalis HA 3000  Rolle mit je 200m 0.28 Mono und 150m 0.16 Geflecht. Zuguterletzt stand diese und eine 3,90m Float (annähernd Allround tauglich) zur Auswahl und ich habe mich dann für die kurze Spin entschieden.

Angeln war ich noch nicht. Damit werde ich es wohl mit Gummifisch auf Räuber probieren und durch das viele Auswerfen ein Gefühl für die Ausrüstung, sowie das Handling bekommen.

Ich denke mit der Ausrüstung werde ich recht gut fahren und viele Eindrücke am Wasser bekommen. Vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand dazu äüßern oder eine Meinung abgeben.

grüße Tobi


----------

